# Whats the craziest thing you have seen while hunting your neighborhood honey holes?



## Alexander (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine would probably have to be all the people I see sneaking off into the woods to smoke a little of the magic grass. I had one kid who I know and is notorious for "burning"  come up on me one morning while I was hunting. What happened is he has been caught by his parents a couple of times and now tht they know where he keeps his stash he has to resort to hiding it somewhere else. So what he did was stash it in the woods along with a folding chair and go back whenever he needed it. The morning he came up on me I was hunting about 200 yards behind his house in a transition area from hardwoods to pines and shortly after hearing his parents car start up and leave here he come slinking thru the pines to get his stash and head to school. I have since talked to him and he now knows tht during deer season he better not go to his "spot" before 10.


----------



## firebreather (Sep 25, 2009)

I had one couple that was a neighbor to my spot didn't want HIS deer shot n saw my truck  n decided he was Gonna find me and drove 22 countem 22 times back n forth lookin for me. I was. Laughing my butt off . He never saw me n I still killed my deer that night


----------



## preacher (Sep 25, 2009)

I had somebody "cut thru" and area that I was hunting out of blind that was brushed in.  It was just after daybreak and they walked past me within a few yards and never knew I was there.  I've seen a lot of pet cats and dogs running around, and sometimes the cats come back by with their "kill."  I've also seen groups of deer come out in the same area right after people, dogs, cats, etc. just went by.


----------



## chadf (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw a man get arrested one day!!!! Saw one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen not 5 mins after the cop left and the deer came from the direction of the cop car??? Seems deer are use to it...


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 25, 2009)

Just a couple of dogs "kissing" over and over again.  Funny, it was two stray males and one stray female.  The two males just kept taking turns.  It made for an interesting 10-15 minutes of entertainment.


----------



## hevishot (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw two of the biggest people God ever created making relations on the hood of a Buick at the edge of a pond I was hunting by...tried and tried to erase that sight and those sounds from my mind but they just won't leave....


----------



## Bushman13 (Sep 25, 2009)

My friend Brett


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 25, 2009)

Last year I got permission to hunt next to my neighborhood and I found a good spot next to some persmion trees. Went to cut a trail to get to my stand and found someone's crop of pot plants. There were 4 of them 9ft tall. I told the land owner and he called the law they came and got them that night.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 25, 2009)

Found pot saw a couple of kids beating each other up and my neighbor let's her dog out in the buff.  At 70 or 80 years old, she is not exactly a gem if you know what I mean.  (insert puking smiley here)


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 25, 2009)

There ain't many things I ain't seen. 

Police man sleeping in his car 
County worker sleeping in truck
County worker having sex with a book
County workers drinking on the job
Burning stolen cars
Police in my food plot and helicopter over head
helicopter looking for me again
Cross country team on a run
Fireman walking around
2 otters running through the woods

Thats just what I can think of at the moment. Oh, I was invited to a hunt club and found enough pot to fill up a tractor trailer truck.  
But that wasn't back yard hunting. Never knew what ever come of that.


----------



## rta47 (Sep 25, 2009)

Its been maby 20yrs ago now but this one day in the middle of november kinda cool that and i was hunting  the middle of the day cause of the rut ect, I guess it was around maby 12 or 1 in the afternoon but i keep hearing a 4-wheeler comming in my direction and i thought to myself who the heck is this riding around in the woods?
"Our land bordered another clubs land"

It turned out to be this  kinda heavy set girl riding straight at me through the woods? 
She got to within about 35-40 yrds of me turned off the 4-wheeler got off, I whistled to let her know i was there but she didn`t hear me but just before i whistled again she turned around facing away from me undid her coveralls squatted down and started doing her (2)  
At that point it was to late to whistle anymore so i became a fly on a wall, 
I didn`t make a sound although she was taking care that for both of us!
After she was done she got up and started  looking  around but never she never seen me (think god) she then  got back the 4-wheeler and  scooted out of there.
I sat there a min thinking about what just happed then i got down and scooted out the other direction!


----------



## Hoyt804 (Sep 26, 2009)

Had people walk right under my stand and never even know I was there.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Sep 26, 2009)

I got several folks that cut accross my land on their walks or bike rides or cars - several just a few yards away.  One day I am gonna jump up and tell them I don't like it (when the time is right).  

The neighborhood deer don't seem to mind humans too much and when they smell me they look up at the road wondering if the smell is a walker/jogger.

Last night I saw a coyote chasing a cat that likes to run my land.  I think it may have got the cat from the screaming the cat was doing.  Again deer were nearby and actually seemed interested in the cat's screaming and went closer to the woods to look.  I couldn't believe it.  

My wife already gave me grief for not stopping the coyote but it was so far away I couldn't have made a difference by the time I got there AND that cat needed to die because of all of the clutches of baby birds it has killed from the hanging baskets on our porch and blue birds that it has pulled out of the boxes in our garden.

There is also a never ending drove of cars that circle the neighborhood to watch the deer.  They always slow down and when they are behind and no deer are infront of me it alerts me to the fact that deer may come from behind where I am sitting.


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 26, 2009)

rta47 said:


> Its been maby 20yrs ago now but this one day in the middle of november kinda cool that and i was hunting  the middle of the day cause of the rut ect, I guess it was around maby 12 or 1 in the afternoon but i keep hearing a 4-wheeler comming in my direction and i thought to myself who the heck is this riding around in the woods?
> "Our land bordered another clubs land"
> 
> It turned out to be this  kinda heavy set girl riding straight at me through the woods?
> ...





wow....

I can't think of a smart comment for this one.

Was she at least pretty?


----------



## BOFF (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice posts!!

Wish I could add something, but haven't had a neighborhood honey hole to hunt.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 26, 2009)

Hunting my suburbia hot spot and being amazed when a 250lb pig comes strolling bye. I was soo shocked I didnt even shoot it!


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Sep 27, 2009)

we manage our area pretty well. trying to keep the harassing type of people out of the woods as much as possible, plots, lots of stands for playing wind, cameras, you know.....
well, one feller decided he was going to buy himself a 4 wheeler....this is one of those people that just had no business on one. sucker rode all over the place, chased deer the whole crap deal....we went over and talked to him about it..yeah that helped! so we went back and said look..if you notice our vehicles here, then atleast dont ride then until theyre gone, heck you could even accidently get shot! yep...he then made it a point to ride specifically at that time.....
trashed the woods, cut trails ON DEER TRAILS 6-8' wide...taking out 50-100 yr old hardwoods. 
once he desided to try to cross Big Haynes in his 2wd ATV i went ahead and called EPA. no not cops, i dont want them patrolling, walking trails. EPA fixed him!!!


----------



## mstew (Sep 27, 2009)

Saw 2 neighbors, not of the same house, making whoopie! That was wierd. She was fine so I totally understood, but I didn't think she was that flexible.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 27, 2009)

Was on a nice deer trail when I heard pop-pop-pop... realized a bunch of neighborhood kids with their paint ball guns coming my way. Waited till they got about 20 feet from me - jumped up and scared two of the guys - they ran screaming...


----------



## short stop (Sep 28, 2009)

streakers ,  dogwalkers ,  kids playin army ,  dope heads  ,   people who  choose to molest  themsleves alone   while in cars ,   people who    choose to   play ''tag ''with their neighbors   in the  woods    whist  being naked  .. 
  also seen my shair of   city LEO  parking out   and meeting   women  behind   closed  buildings  in industrial parks ..''not  their  wives ''       their  I am perched in a tree  75  yrds  away ....


   Yes  I have seen my shair  of   oddities   in the   burbs   as well . Im glad I  just hunt in the country these days ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 1, 2009)

A pentagram and some dead dogs around.    Taylor co


----------



## G Duck (Oct 1, 2009)

Any of you guys ride Marta to your spots?


----------



## love to hunt (Oct 1, 2009)

Not since they went up on their price


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Oct 1, 2009)

Was bow huntin' Pigeon Mtn one evening and had a gentleman come walking down the mountain, stopped, dropped trou, and proceeded to do his business despite my continuous whistling. Finally got his attn and ask him if he didnt hear the whistles and he said yes but he thought it was a bird.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Saw a coyote chasing a cat 3 nights ago - sounded like the coyote caught up to the cat at least from all of the cat's screaming.

Saw a really cool fox tonight.


----------



## jwea89 (Oct 2, 2009)

mstew said:


> Saw 2 neighbors, not of the same house, making whoopie! That was wierd. She was fine so I totally understood, but I didn't think she was that flexible.



thats funny right there


----------



## athenstiger (Oct 3, 2009)

rta47 said:


> Its been maby 20yrs ago now but this one day in the middle of november kinda cool that and i was hunting  the middle of the day cause of the rut ect, I guess it was around maby 12 or 1 in the afternoon but i keep hearing a 4-wheeler comming in my direction and i thought to myself who the heck is this riding around in the woods?
> "Our land bordered another clubs land"
> 
> It turned out to be this  kinda heavy set girl riding straight at me through the woods?
> ...



Hope you were up wind!!!!


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, great thread here. I've been laughin pretty regular for go on 10 min!!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Oct 4, 2009)

man after reading this my hunts over the last 20 years have been boring.


----------



## Hoyt804 (Feb 27, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Any of you guys ride Marta to your spots?



It sounds like it


----------



## HunterEllis (Feb 27, 2010)

Got a place near Doulasville I hunt near a subdivision one evening when Iwas  getting out of my stand I thought I heard someone singing that night I got trail camera pics of a guy dancing in front of my camera with a beer in his hand and a hard hat on with deer antlers attached to it somehow thought that was pretty funny


----------



## nimrodthehunter (Mar 4, 2010)

*makin whoopie*



mstew said:


> Saw 2 neighbors, not of the same house, making whoopie! That was wierd. She was fine so I totally understood, but I didn't think she was that flexible.



I gotta start hunting the suburbs more. haha


----------



## Hunter922 (Mar 4, 2010)

Our place in Cobb has only four houses that are within sight or hearing distance.There is one lady that has a set of lungs on her. Her Husband and kids must wear earplugs inside the house. Have ran into many a LEO's parked at the entrance of our property taking a break... Huntin' the burbs is a different brand of hunting for sure.


----------



## ROAM (Mar 4, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> Man, great thread here. I've been laughin pretty regular for go on 10 min!!!



best thread I've read in a while!


----------



## Leather Lung (Apr 2, 2010)

Hopefully we can get this thread going again...some of these are hilarious!

The 'burb place we hunt has flooded several times, so it's not uncommon to see dump truck loads of garbage.  My buddy and I were down there a couple weeks ago and kept noticing these dary colored balls everywhere.  Seriously there were probably 150 or more.  We didn't know what they were or where they came from until we happened up on a regular tennis ball that was shedding it's outer coat.  Turns out if a tennis ball is soaked then sits in the sun long enough the outer layer peels off revealing the core.  They must have been driven deep into the woods after the floods...


----------



## Hoyt804 (Sep 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jaybo81 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive seen two idiots racing forklifts behind a walmart!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I was hunting last year in my suburban spot and the next door neighbors had some amigos out there building them a new barn.  It wasn't the banging of hammers that was funny, it was them singing Nickelback to the top of their lungs.  I got so into it I stood up and sang myself!  Still saw deer that evening.


----------



## dwayneluvs2hunt (Sep 22, 2010)

I was bowhunting the COE property several years ago in Cobb co and had a women walking her dog down an old logging squat and pee about 20 yards off to my left. I didn't know what to do. I just sat as still and quiet as i could. She just got up and left, never knew I was there


----------



## ugaboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Ive had a naked guy walk directly under my stand in the city of Alpharetta. I think it was the guy who lived on the land but not too sure.  It was definitely a weirdo whoever it was.


----------



## I_like_to_hunt (Sep 22, 2010)

Just yesturday had six kids walk in front of me and started burnin after bout 10min they were done and blazed out this world and some tried tlkin to trees and I couldn't help but yell and they freaked out and ran in all different directions best time in the stand ever


----------



## childers (Sep 22, 2010)

HunterEllis said:


> Got a place near Doulasville I hunt near a subdivision one evening when Iwas  getting out of my stand I thought I heard someone singing that night I got trail camera pics of a guy dancing in front of my camera with a beer in his hand and a hard hat on with deer antlers attached to it somehow thought that was pretty funny



please post pictures if you still have them!!

-i have had kids shoot at me with a bb gun. 
-had runners cut through on some trails
-found lots of old grave sites
-found grave holes, where there definitely shouldnt be on public land
-found 2 areas where homeless people had "camps" setup
-saw a big lady at pine log squat down and crap in the creek
-saw a man wearing a vietnam rice patty hat wandering through a creek

thats off the top of my head


----------



## ROBD (Sep 22, 2010)

Just walked back in the door after 2 kids decided it would be fun to come look in the ground blind.  The look on their face after they saw me in there was priceless.  They were headed to the creek to catch frogs in a dip net, one of the kids forgot his net, so the other one decided he would sit and talk to me while his friend went back to the house.  That was the end of my hunt tonight.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 22, 2010)

Had a kid on a motorcycle come screaning under me one day. And just as I thought he was gone, brrrrrrrrrr, right under me agian. Over and over and over. I finally climbed down and on his next pass flagged him down and very sternly asked him who in the hades give him permission to be there. Ofcourse he was not supposed to be and it scared him to death. I told him to get lost and went back to the house. What I want to know is why I havent seen any naked people, that would be funny.


----------



## Bwmstr1 (Sep 22, 2010)

I had 2 amigos living on a sewer line in carrollton,ga.Decide to sit down under a tree with a bottle of tequila,20 yds from the tree iwas in ,I whistled,They saw me with face make up,they ran so fast,one ran into a water oak tree,I really thought it broke his neck !!! I laughed so hard i almost fell out of the tree.


----------



## BSFR98 (Sep 23, 2010)

This happened to a coworker of mine 2 years ago.  The story goes like this.  He was set up behind his Dad's house one afternoon.  All of a sudden his Brother-in-Law comes running past him with his shirt off and no shoes.  Right behind him chasing was a cop that was way overwieght.  The cop never caught him and begain walking back. By this time the coworker was down off the stand.  The cop asked him some questions and notice that corn was all over the ground!!!  They eventually caught his brother-in-law the next day and about a week later DNR came by for a visit. My coworker ended up getting a ticket for hunting over corn!!  I just shook my head when he told me that.


----------



## childers (Sep 23, 2010)

Bwmstr1 said:


> I had 2 amigos living on a sewer line in carrollton,ga.Decide to sit down under a tree with a bottle of tequila,20 yds from the tree iwas in ,I whistled,They saw me with face make up,they ran so fast,one ran into a water oak tree,I really thought it broke his neck !!! I laughed so hard i almost fell out of the tree.


thats funny!


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 23, 2010)

This, several years ago.....


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 23, 2010)

These are GREAT!!! Don't think I've ever laughed this hard at a thread. Kudos to Alexander for starting this thread! 

I've had the privelege to hunt a couple neighborhood honey holes and I don't have any stories like this! All I've seen are deer. haha.


----------



## childers (Sep 23, 2010)

look at the version of this thread under deer hunting! its over 10 pages and 10x better!


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 23, 2010)

First time I ever hunted in a treestand.
A friend of my dad's(a sheriff deputy) invited my dad and I to hunt his family's property when I was about 13.  We were suppose to meet a little while before daylight at a local convenience store.  After we waited for him about an hour, he called the store and talked to my dad.  Turns out, he and his brother were spotlighting the night before and shot a nice buck.
Anyway, he still met us and got us set up a little after daylight.  I was sitting by myself in a ladder stand just inside the corner of their property, when I heard a vehicle park somewhere on the bordering property.  Keep in mind there was a barbwire fence marking the line.  Then I notice something coming my way.  It was a 40sh looking unshaven guy wearing a cowboy hat, jeans, wool-lined jean jacket and a beer in his hand.  He walks right to the fence and starts crossing it right beside me.  I decided to clear my throat.  He looked up at me and about fell backwards.  He kind of just grumbled a little bit and left the same way he came in.

Good roll models for a beginning hunter!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 24, 2010)

childers said:


> look at the version of this thread under deer hunting! its over 10 pages and 10x better!



I'll check it out. By the way, what did you do about the kids shooting at you w/ a b.b gun?


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 24, 2010)

I had a teenage couple come walking by right under my stand.  Nailed the guy with a nice sized pine cone.  He flew outta there so fast when he looked up and saw me in my leafy suit.  Left his gf in the dust haha


----------



## SULLI (Sep 24, 2010)

Can somebody please post a link to the other one I'm on my phone and can't find it but this is a great time killer


----------



## childers (Sep 24, 2010)

nickf11 said:


> I'll check it out. By the way, what did you do about the kids shooting at you w/ a b.b gun?



just left that area. didnt want anything to happen. i couldnt find where they were anyways


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 24, 2010)

4 dead people, lost hikers, etc.

But the funny one;
Walking with one of the development owners thru the woods. He kept picking up paper from the ground and carrying it with him. Mostly soiled paper towels. I finally had to tell him that was mexican toilet paper from the workers building houses in the development. He wasnt happy but i was laughing so hard i cried.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 24, 2010)

Had a coyote come from behind a house with a house cat in its mouth.


----------



## millersteve3838 (Sep 24, 2010)

*naked guy*

i did not personally see this but one of my friends did.  He said they were hunting in an urban area and while in the stand here comes an old man carrying a bucket and he was 100% naked!  no shoes or anything!  he was freaking out so he called his friend and he also saw the naked guy walking down a trail...they actually saw him another time they hunted and he was naked then too!


----------



## Moose Master (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a great thread and a super way to waste time when I should be working. I just started my first shot at suburban hunting yesterday and hope I see some of the things mentioned.......but others, not so much.


----------



## Moose Master (Sep 24, 2010)

The one thing that keeps reoccurring in these stories is naked people. Is it just me or is that pretty darn weird. Sorry, but I have never had the desire to just go around walking naked in the woods. In addition, it's already easy enough to get a tick on your junk when you have clothes ON!!!!!


----------



## childers (Sep 24, 2010)

Moose Master said:


> The one thing that keeps reoccurring in these stories is naked people. Is it just me or is that pretty darn weird. Sorry, but I have never had the desire to just go around walking naked in the woods. In addition, it's already easy enough to get a tick on your junk when you have clothes ON!!!!!



think if you got chiggers or poison ivey down there!  and all the mosquito bites!!!


----------



## nickf11 (Sep 24, 2010)

Moose Master said:


> The one thing that keeps reoccurring in these stories is naked people. Is it just me or is that pretty darn weird. Sorry, but I have never had the desire to just go around walking naked in the woods. In addition, it's already easy enough to get a tick on your junk when you have clothes ON!!!!!



x2!! I've actually had ticks down there when I've been turkey hunting fully clothed! I can't imagine what could happen wearing nothing at all! Nor do I want to!


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 24, 2010)

*my buddy shooting deer in field*

told all my buddies i was gonna hunt on my uncle's place that evening after school but i changed my mind. i was sitting on the edge of a 20 acre L shaped field and i could see the road. right at dusk i was watching several deer on the far side of the field. well here comes my best buddy up the road- gets out his bino's- then his 300 mag- and shoots 5 times in my direction. 

so i get down and go into town, first i make sure he can see hunter orange then i chased him for 30 minutes with a tire tool. so he got away and i took his cooler of beer out of the back of his truck and rode around with his sister.


----------



## castandblast (Oct 14, 2010)

This happened to a friend of mine, while I was there a couple of years ago. We were hog hunting on a wma during small game season doing a spot and stalk type hunt. My friend had a bad stomach virus for a couple days before but insisted on going because I killed 3 hogs 2 days before with my bow. He said he was feeling fine then but he had to take a couple of roles of Toilet paper with him just incase "emergency issues" from the virus came back. We were hiking through the woods and came down a ridge when he looked at me and said, "I gotta go. I gotta go now! Hand that T.P. Over!" I walked away to let him and nature get acquainted and to look for some sign. As I walked maybe 15 yards I looked up and there was another hunter sitting up against a tree. I instantly started to crack up and said to my friend "hey man, there is another hunter here." He replied back "can't help it now, Its too late and I can't hold it" I Laughed so hard I had to walk away back down to the road and couldn't even apologize to the other guy. My friend was so embarrassed he finished and walked to meet me at the road without saying a word. I don't know who that other hunter was, but I know he is still telling that story every time he goes hunting!


----------



## 24point (Oct 14, 2010)

bwn_us said:


> told all my buddies i was gonna hunt on my uncle's place that evening after school but i changed my mind. i was sitting on the edge of a 20 acre L shaped field and i could see the road. right at dusk i was watching several deer on the far side of the field. well here comes my best buddy up the road- gets out his bino's- then his 300 mag- and shoots 5 times in my direction.
> 
> so i get down and go into town, first i make sure he can see hunter orange then i chased him for 30 minutes with a tire tool. so he got away and i took his cooler of beer out of the back of his truck and rode around with his sister.



Haha! Thats funny


----------



## GarrettD (Oct 14, 2010)

childers said:


> look at the version of this thread under deer hunting! its over 10 pages and 10x better!



i tried to search it under there but never could find it??
someone needs to start this thred under deer hunting again this is the funniest thred ive ever read


----------



## swamp (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunting my neighborhood honey hole in Fulton Wednesday evening had three kids try to come down my fourwheel trail .  I could here them near the street and then saw them about a 150yds out as they were walking and loudly talking at primetime of 6pm, I yelled out hey yall and they took off not knowing where it came from I almost fell out the stand laughing!  I ended up seeing a piebald yearling and doe about 30 minutes later with no shot as they came in behind out of a thicket!


----------



## david w. (Oct 15, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=425748


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Was running during PT one morning at Fort Campbell and watched a doe come running out of the woods with an arrow sticking out of her rear end!! I blamed it on a "Non-Shootin" buddy of mine!!


----------



## childers (Oct 15, 2010)

david w. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=425748



this is it!


----------



## millersteve3838 (Oct 25, 2010)

*yall arent gana believe this!*

yall might not believe this but its true!  i posted a few weeks ago on here about a friend of mine seeing a naked guy walking through the woods...that happened about ten years ago....well whatta ya KNOW,  last Saturday morning im sitting in my back yard hunting,  i was actually listening to my i pod (keeps me still)  and i hear something yelling.  I couldnt tell if it was the radio or someone outside.LOL   Well i pull out my earphones and hear my neighbor yelling "ELI...ELI...ELI"  i look up and her and her husband are walking around the front porch butt naked calling for their cats!  They are both doctors about 50 years old  It gave me a good laugh because they had no idea that I was up in a tree!


----------



## 100hunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Hunting off old national hwy and heard noise coming through the woods, saw a man dragging a pit bull on a leash and cussing the whole time.  He got about 30 yds from me pulled out a pistol and shot the dog in the gut.  I think he was aiming for his head.  The dog jumped about two feet and turned and came after the man.  He shot three more times killing the dog.  I yelled "hey what are you doing"  he took off running, slipped and fell in the mud, got up running and fell in the mud again.  You should have seen him running with his pants hanging off his butt and covered in mud.  Same stand, saw a guy stashing something by a stump.  After he left I went to investigate.  I never went back to that stand but I got a new hoyt turbohawk, a honda rancher and I eat a lot of crab legs.


----------



## fireant21 (Oct 27, 2010)

100 hunter-

the fellas may pay yous a visit later.


----------



## childers (Oct 27, 2010)

100hunter said:


> Hunting off old national hwy and heard noise coming through the woods, saw a man dragging a pit bull on a leash and cussing the whole time.  He got about 30 yds from me pulled out a pistol and shot the dog in the gut.  I think he was aiming for his head.  The dog jumped about two feet and turned and came after the man.  He shot three more times killing the dog.  I yelled "hey what are you doing"  he took off running, slipped and fell in the mud, got up running and fell in the mud again.  You should have seen him running with his pants hanging off his butt and covered in mud.  Same stand, saw a guy stashing something by a stump.  After he left I went to investigate.  I never went back to that stand but I got a new hoyt turbohawk, a honda rancher and I eat a lot of crab legs.



im gunna get you know!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

Where I hunt, there ain`t exactly any neighborhoods.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 27, 2010)

100hunter said:


> Hunting off old national hwy and heard noise coming through the woods, saw a man dragging a pit bull on a leash and cussing the whole time.  He got about 30 yds from me pulled out a pistol and shot the dog in the gut.  I think he was aiming for his head.  The dog jumped about two feet and turned and came after the man.  He shot three more times killing the dog.  I yelled "hey what are you doing"  he took off running, slipped and fell in the mud, got up running and fell in the mud again.  You should have seen him running with his pants hanging off his butt and covered in mud.  Same stand, saw a guy stashing something by a stump.  After he left I went to investigate.  I never went back to that stand but I got a new hoyt turbohawk, a honda rancher and I eat a lot of crab legs.


SO HOW MUCH MONEY DID THEY STASH?


----------



## Hoyt804 (Sep 17, 2011)

love to hunt said:


> Not since they went up on their price



That's funny


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 17, 2011)

I was hunting a grown up clearcut in Talbotton back in the early 90's and watched an older compact car pull down in there within 25 yards of me. I watched them blaze up and prayed that they didn't see me sitting there 20 feet up a tree. 

Had a coyote attack one of my hen turkey decoys  in Macon County. He ran off with it in his mouth and was shaking his head back and forth like a pet dog does with an old sock. He didn't let go of it till I peppered his backside with some #5's. I called him back in 10 minutes later and head shot him at 20 yards while he belly crawled up to my decoys the second time.

I watched a huge bobcat jump up and down on brushpiles in an old grown up clearcut, trying to flush out rabbits.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 17, 2011)

saw a big lady at pine log squat down and crap in the creek=QUOTE said:
			
		

> That is embarassing.....trust me, I know.
> I'm surprised that somebody hasn't posted seeing me take a poop at Piedmont last year.


----------



## spearjunky (Sep 20, 2011)

my brother inlaw took a dump from his tree stand to find out there was a guy about 250yds away the guy was like WHAT THE Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- MAN AT THE TOP OF HIS LUNGS my brother inlaw just got down and left


----------

